# treasure box (woodsmith plans)



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

the wife asked me to make her mother a present for her upcoming birthday. We decided on a treasure/jewelry box made of purple heart with black walnut handles (woodsmith plans). I will be using tung oil as the finish. 

Tools used
- miter saw
- table saw
- router table
- lots and lots and lots of router bits


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

WOW, that is very nice. How much do you think the purple heart will fade ?


Gary


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gjackson52 said:


> WOW, that is very nice.
> 
> 
> Gary


indeed...


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

gjackson52 said:


> How much do you think the purple heart will fade ?
> 
> 
> Gary


I dont think it will fade at all, but it will definitely darken up a lot. I applied some tung oil to a sample piece and it instantly turned deep purple. Very excited to see this finished. Currently this project is on short hold until my 1" core box router bit arrives so I can finish the handles.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Bob.

I am sure the MIL will love it...


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Good job. I like the purpleheart. I need to get a piece of that for some project. I made the same box out of walnut and got a number of complements.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice ! 

Bob how does the hinge work?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Many say PH will turn brown, I haven't witnessed this condition yet from the projects I've done, some are between 5 and 6 yrs old. I too lurve Tung oil and use it on pretty much everything.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking good!!! MIL will love it I'm sure.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks great, Bob


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice job, Bob!
Sid.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Very nice !
> 
> Bob how does the hinge work?


Agree with the compliment and I'm also interested in the hinge question.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Over time purpleheart changes to a dark milk chocolate color. Using a finish with UV inhibitors slows the process. It is best to avoid sunlight or fluorescent light to help prolong the hue.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Fine work Bob.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm envious! Nicely done.


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Very nice !
> 
> Bob how does the hinge work?





JFPNCM said:


> Agree with the compliment and I'm also interested in the hinge question.


The hinges are going to be 1" brass hinges. Just picked those up last night. I need to mortise out the areas for those. I had thought about maybe using a small dowel on each side of the lid into the handles, but decided against it. I may revisit that idea. 

Thanks for all the compliments thus far. I am tackling my learning curve with tung oil right now. Applying it with a foam brush.


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

ooooh shiney. only thing left are the hinges and the felt bottom on the inside.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice. I have thought of making that box but as of now I have just been thinking about it. Kind of like Rick's insulation project. He's been thinking about it a long time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yowzer that's nice...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Shop guy said:


> Very nice. I have thought of making that box but as of now I have just been thinking about it. Kind of like Rick's insulation project. He's been thinking about it a long time.


Ouch :lol:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I am assuming you are well enough now to take some ribbing. Pun intended.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> Ouch :lol:


You deserve it....LOL...


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

So I had a mishap with the original box lid. When I was screwing in the hinges, I discovered the screws were about 1/16" too long and they poked through the top. Ended up making a new lid with a fresh piece of purple heart which led to the color mismatch. Either way, it turned out nice.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Bobditts,

Maybe next time consider decorative brad heads to apply over the error and make it look on purpose.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

bobditts said:


> _Currently this project is on short hold until my 1" core box router bit arrives so I can finish the handles_.


Bob, may I congratulate you on two things...the beautiful box you've put together and your procurement strategy where you must buy a bit to complete a project initiated by the Mrs...

...my hat's off to you...


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

Ghidrah said:


> Bobditts,
> 
> Maybe next time consider decorative brad heads to apply over the error and make it look on purpose.


that is good thinking. That just might have worked too. Ill have to keep that in my arsenal of cover ups for next time!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

bobditts,
I've wrecked, (in reality and in my mind) way more pieces than I care to admit, however, the more expensive the material got the less inclined I was to start over with a new part. Some things just don't have a workaround, the ones that do need to be considered thoroughly even when it goes against your original concept


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Shop guy said:


> Very nice. I have thought of making that box but as of now I have just been thinking about it. Kind of like Rick's insulation project. He's been thinking about it a long time.


Ouch! :lol:


----------

